# 'Kontakt cannot allocate enough memory' problem...



## Damon (Jun 26, 2013)

Well I have my orchestral template with 1 instance of Kontakt running Cinewinds full articulation patches of oboe, clarinet, piccolo, bassoon, and flute and Cinebrass full articulation patches of trumpets, French horns, trombones, cimbasso/bass trombone, solo trumpet legato, solo French horn, and Cineharp pluck and Glissandi patches, along with Cinesamples Piano in Blue. 16 instruments in 1 instance basically.
So, I just got Cinematic Strings 2 and was gonna add the 1st vlns, 2nd vlns, violas, celli, and basses full patches and right off the bat when I was loading my 1st violins, it cancelled and I got a 'Kontakt cannot allocate enough memory, system may become unstable' warning and then it froze up my computer. Does this mean I have to add more RAM? I have 24 gigs RAM now on a Dell i7 processor, 250 gig SSD with 68 gigs left, and 2 terabyte secondary SATA drive. What do I need to do to add the strings to my template with no problems? Would also like to add some percussion along with them as well in the future. Thanks


----------



## argitoth (Jun 27, 2013)

holy junk that's a nice computer, I can't believe you're running into RAM problems.

would be interested in hearing the solution so that I know more about what I should buy for my next computer in the future.


----------



## mk282 (Jun 27, 2013)

Now this might sound strange or stupid, but are you perhaps running 32-bit version of Kontakt? :D


----------



## Damon (Jun 27, 2013)

I am running 32 bit Kontakt. I have Kontakt 5 full version, can I install the 64 bit version over the pre-existing 32 bit or do I have to totally reinstall?


----------



## Damon (Jun 27, 2013)

Another things is, I don't see anything in Kontakt 5 that says DFD, not in 'options', not on the interface with an instrument loaded. Am I missing this and is it in sampler mode instead of DFD? Grrrrrr...


----------



## argitoth (Jun 27, 2013)

I _think_ I'm giving sound advice when I say this: Install Kontakt 64-bit, it will not overwrite your Kontakt 32-bit, it's completely its own plugin, DO NOT UNINSTALL KONTAKT 32-BIT else your your projects using kontakt 32-bit will fail to load.

Transfer your kontakt patches over to the 64-bit version by saving your kontakt patches with the 32-bit version, load a kontakt 64-bit, and load the patches.

Edit: find sampler mode / DFD mode settings by opening the instrument's edit window (wrench symbol) and open group settings. There's a dropdown menu next to the group tuning knob.


----------



## Damon (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks! Lowering the dfd pre buffer in each instrument from 60.00 kB to 12.00 kB allowed me to add the CS2 1st and 2nd violins with no problem. I'll check later if I can add more patches. What is the benefit of using Kontakt 5 64 bit as opposed to 32? Is it because I use Windows 7 64 bit and it isn't matching?


----------



## argitoth (Jun 27, 2013)

Which version of Windows 7 do you have? Professional? Home? Ultimate? They all have different RAM limits. Windows 7 Professional, Enterprise, and Ultimate allow you to use all your RAM. See here:Winodws 7 RAM Limit

On top of that Kontakt 32-bit has a RAM limit of 3 to 4 GB

Without Kontakt 64-bit your extra ram is a waste of money.


----------



## kb123 (Jun 27, 2013)

Damon @ Thu Jun 27 said:


> Thanks! Lowering the dfd pre buffer in each instrument from 60.00 kB to 12.00 kB allowed me to add the CS2 1st and 2nd violins with no problem. I'll check later if I can add more patches. What is the benefit of using Kontakt 5 64 bit as opposed to 32? Is it because I use Windows 7 64 bit and it isn't matching?



On a 64bit machine, you will be given the option to install both the 32 and 64bit versions of Kontakt. The executables for standalone and the plugins for DAW use will all go in separate 32 bit and 64 bit directories.

If you are using a DAW in 32bit mode, then it will default to loading the 32 bit version of the plugin, so you need to make sure your system is capable of loading the 64 bit version of Kontakt.

The 64 Bit version allows kontakt to use all the memory you have on your computer, using the 32 bit version completely restricts you.


----------



## argitoth (Jun 27, 2013)

kb123 @ Thu Jun 27 said:


> The 64 Bit version allows kontakt to use all the memory you have on your computer


once again, depends on your Windows 7 version.


----------



## mk282 (Jun 28, 2013)

W7 Professional is enough. 


And yes, if you have 64-bit OS, you don't need to install stinking 32-bit versions of plugins anymore. Unless your DAW isn't 64-bit, which it should be.


----------



## Damon (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks guys for all your time and replies! Everything is working great now. It was because I was using Kontakt 32 bit and it doesn't let enough memory be allocated, so I use Kontakt 64 bit now and all is good!


----------

